# Damaged tack room door.



## Bltnme (Oct 13, 2021)

2018 Featherlite, door ripped off the hinge. The door is fine, the aluminum trim that that runs around the side of the door is mangled(attaches to the door, not the frame). Featherlite says I need a new door for roughly 1600, including the 340 to ship it. Where would one look for trim? 
Thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to a aluminum fabrication shop...
You need special type of tubing to support the weight of that door.
More importantly, you need someone very skilled to weld, to meld the pieces together neatly and properly so the strength of the weld is true.
You would also like something that looks neat and nice too.
It is very different welding steel versus aluminum so don't let someone snow you on that...
All of those things should be able to be found at a fab shop or a good body shop that does aluminum body panel repairs.
I have no idea of costs involved as materials of metal have sky-rocketed as has just about all "goods" lately.
Good luck.
🐴...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Go to a aluminum fabrication shop...
> You need special type of tubing to support the weight of that door.
> More importantly, you need someone very skilled to weld, to meld the pieces together neatly and properly so the strength of the weld is true.
> You would also like something that looks neat and nice too.
> ...


 This is very true. I'm certified on steel both stick and wire welding, unlimited thickness and all positions. Aluminum is a whole different world. Just when it looks like it is flowing correctly it will roll out. Even with all the years of welding I have behind me , I have an aluminum specialty welder do my aluminum welding.


----------

